# Impeller



## Ellis (May 13, 2014)

I have had the same new motor since 2011. 115 optimax on a custom built boat. I have lost some top end speed. From 30-32mph down to 25-26 mph.

I run in alot of sand and i am very hard on my rig. Question is.

1. Will sharping impeller increase my speed.
2. Would repleasing it work better? (it is stainless)
3. Does a new liner help out as well?

Thanks for any help...


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 13, 2014)

Really depends on what kind of shape everything is in. A sharpened impeller is normally faster then a dull one and it depends on how bad the liner is. Stainless impellers last a pretty good while, I'd find it hard to imagine you've put enough wear on it to justify buying a new one if your mostly running sandy stuff. Don't get me wrong I'm sure the sand eats at it to but I'd think sharpening and shimming the impeller up and possibly replacing the liner with a new one would help out. The bottom of your boat makes a big difference in how they perform, once you start to get a few dents you'll start to lose speed. All just depends on what kind of shape every things in really.


----------



## Jeeper (May 13, 2014)

I'd listen to lil blue…sharpening it will get you some speed back and if your liner is gouged definitely replace it


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2014)

Well I have not been afriad to jump gravel bars or log jams to fish the other sides of ox bows or a slough I couldnt get too. I have pulled major rocks from my Grill. 

Bottom of my boat is not as pretty as it once was. Its been used and semi abused.


----------

